# Costs in NH?



## BFFofHorses (Jan 29, 2010)

I live in NH, and my friends boarding farm charges 360 for full board/month, and 150 or so for field board, meaning they stay in the field, and eat hay, with a run-in, but do not go into a stall unless there is a huge storm.


----------



## ld1122 (Mar 17, 2010)

I board in NH. I just left a place that was charging 650 full board with an indoor arena. I just moved to another facility that isn't as "pretty" but a million times better for my horse. I still have an indoor and now pay 450 full board. I am curious to know if there is anyone in the Milton, Wakefield, Rochester, Sanbornville NH area that is looking for a boarding facility. I am considering buying property and opening my own facility, with an indoor and miles of trails.


----------

